# "Écran d'accueil et verrouillé" - iOS8



## noerubiks (3 Septembre 2014)

Salut à tous, je souhaiterais avoir qu'elle est la signification d'"écran d'accueil et verrouillé" dans l'utilisation de la batterie dans iOS 8, es ce les téléchargements d'app ?

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses !


----------



## Jura39 (3 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour

je ne comprend pas trop 

Que vient faire l'écran d' accueil dans l'utilisation de la batterie ?


----------



## noerubiks (3 Septembre 2014)

Dans le nouvel onglet consacré à l'utilisation de la batterie dans iOS 8 contient une rubrique de ce nom, je ne comprends pas ce qui consomme de la batterie dans le springboard et lookscreen..


----------



## zimir (18 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Je rebondis sur cette question car j'ai également constaté ce point.
Depuis 6 mois j'ai des gros problèmes de batterie sur mon iphone 5C. En mode avion la nuit je perds 15% de batterie.
La batterie a été testé à l'apple store qui me dit que tout va bien.

Avec le nouvel outil "batterie" de l'IOS8 j'ai pu voir quelle application était coupable (sachant que le problème s'est encore aggravé puisque maintenant depuis la mise à jour ios8 j'ai perdu 25% de batterie en mode avion en 9h".

Et le résultat me laisse perplexe. En cause : 
- 38% gmail
- 26% écran d'accueil et vérouillé

C'est énorme. Constatez vous les mêmes soucis avec gmail et l'écran d'accueil ? Je viens de désinstaller l'appli gmail pour voir si ça s'arrange. Le problème c'est qu'elle est indispensable pour les push...





merci!


----------



## adixya (18 Septembre 2014)

Ah mais  c'est probablement les recherches réseau et tout ce qui fonctionne en arrière plan qui prend de la batterie.
Personnellement j'en suis a 5h d'utilisation avec l'iPhone 5, pas terrible lol...


----------



## zimir (19 Septembre 2014)

Oui mais là j'étais en mode avion... donc c'est étrange de perdre 30% de batterie en 9h en mode avion dont 40% à cause de Gmail et 30% à cause de l'écran de verouillage.

En plus j'ai l'impression que les consommations en arrière plan sont données pour chaque application (en mentionnant "arrière plan") et pas sur la partie "écran vérouillé".

Vous pouvez vérifier dans l'utilisation de votre batterie si vous avez autant de consommation  à cause de l'écran de verouillage ?


----------



## adixya (19 Septembre 2014)

Ah moi en mode avion j'ai l'impression que ça peut prendre des semaines avant une décharge.


----------



## BedWolf2000 (24 Septembre 2014)

Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé sur le support d'Apple ! Si j'ai bien compris c'est quand on utilise l'écran d'accueil ou vérouillé. C'est surtout quand on reçoit des notifications sur l'écran vérouillé et que ça "l'allume tout seul". Il suffit de réduire les notifications voir peut-être essayer le mode ne pas déranger !   

http://www.apple.com/batteries/maximizing-performance/#ios


----------

